# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Trao đổi items vật phẩm..

## dangduc

Chào các bác em có nhiều thứ không dùng đến, nay mong được giao lưu với các bác =).

----------


## imechavn

Mấy puly này thông số ntn vậy bác?

----------


## dangduc

> Mấy puly này thông số ntn vậy bác?


Cái này 20 răng bước 5mm chiều rộng đai 16mm cốt 8mm 2 đầu, đường kính ngoài 37mm đó bác.

----------


## imechavn

Lôi cần loại lỗ fi20 bác có báo giúp nhé.

----------


## Duccdt06

bác cho ít thông tin về cái này và giá nhé

----------


## dangduc

Em chỉ có mỗi loại pully đó thôi bác.

----------


## dangduc

> bác cho ít thông tin về cái này và giá nhé


Bộ này là Brushless dc motor 60W  3000r/min điện 100~110V. Motor BXM460M-A2 + DRIVER BXD60A-A2 đó bác.

----------


## elenercom

Mấy cái gối fk bao nhiêu và giá thế nào bác chủ?

----------


## Thangnd

2 cái Vitme thông số và giá cả thế nào b oi!

----------


## dangduc

> Mấy cái gối fk bao nhiêu và giá thế nào bác chủ?


gối WBK12 160K/1 cái, lấy hết 120K/ cái, có tất cả 16 cái, xin lỗi các bác do mải đi làm không trả lời các bác sớm được.

----------

elenercom

----------


## dangduc

> 2 cái Vitme thông số và giá cả thế nào b oi!


2 cây đều fi16 bước 5 không phải dòng ball screw dùng gối EK12, cây dài (dài 360mm ren được 295mm), cây ngắn: (dài 280mm ren 140mm), sẵn tay cho các bác về quay. 250k/cây chủ yếu là để rã lấy gối đỡ thôi bác.

----------

Thangnd

----------


## saudau

Cho thoing số mấy em này với bác chủ

----------


## Echchum

Bác cho em xin giá 2 bộ Secvo misu nhé, Thanks bác

----------


## dangduc

> Cho thoing số mấy em này với bác chủ


Size 60 Step Syn dòng 3A hết bác nhé, 2 con 2 pha, 1 con 3 pha. (2 con 2pha đã bán).

----------


## dangduc

> Bác cho em xin giá 2 bộ Secvo misu nhé, Thanks bác


2 Driver MR-J3-40B chạy mạng không chạy pul dir bác lưu ý kĩ trước khi mua, 1 motor HF-KP43 400W, 1 motor HC-MFS43 400W, 2tr/ bộ cho bác nào muốn ngâm cứu, em thì hết nỗi rồi.

----------

